
Almost Armageddon - Markets Were 500 Trades From A Meltdown - gibsonf1
http://www.nypost.com/seven/09212008/business/almost_armageddon_130110.htm
======
nostrademons
This seems like hyperbole - 500 trades in the modern stock market is a
fraction of a second. No human can intervene that fast. I'd like to see how
they figured that.

~~~
cperciva
500 trades is a fraction of a second _if the market is open_. The article is
pointing out that if the Treasury hadn't intervened overnight, the market
would have opened much lower in the morning.

~~~
nostrademons
How do they get the 500 trades figure, then?

